# Flats boat question



## oxbeast1210

What is the best flats/bay boat do you guys think one could get under 20000?
Used or new don't matter I know it depends on every individual. I want to know what your opinions are ?
thanks


----------



## Splittine

Maverick or Hewes are hard to beat. Ranger Ghost is also nice. I'd go with a Maverick personally.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I'm not getting anything anytime soon but just want to see what the top runners are . maverick and hewes i have heard of and are on my list. never heard of the ranger ghost ill have to research that. If anyone owns a flats boat that is listed or not please share
thank you


----------



## EODangler

I have a Hewes Redfisher 16 and it's great. But it only holds four, and that's kind of tight even though one of them is a six year old. Sucks when I have a couple who wants to go fishing because somebody has to stay behind...


----------



## tailfisher

Any product by maverick boat company, flats boat or bay boat.


----------



## fisheye48

ranger,hewes, maverick, beavertail


----------



## oxbeast1210

Eod what power do you have on that 16? 
I usually fish 2-3 Max. .

I know there is compromise with any boat is there any that are capable of fishing fairly shallow but still able to fish the pass and a couple miles out? I know it expieriance and weather will be a determining factor ..


----------



## oxbeast1210

What about pathfinders?


----------



## fisheye48

oxbeast1210 said:


> What about pathfinders?


hewes is the pathfinder flats boat pretty much


----------



## EODangler

oxbeast1210 said:


> Eod what power do you have on that 16?
> I usually fish 2-3 Max. .
> 
> I know there is compromise with any boat is there any that are capable of fishing fairly shallow but still able to fish the pass and a couple miles out? I know it expieriance and weather will be a determining factor ..


4 Stroke Yamaha 90. Cruise around 28-30 mph at 4800 rpms if I remember correctly.


----------



## dabutcher

It's pretty hard to find a used one but I love my Canyon Bay 2150. My boat is no longer under production but you can find one every now and then. I found mine in New Orleans and I paid less than $20000. I've owned a Cape Bay series and a Pathfinder but the Canyon Bay has been my favorite boat. It has tons of deck space and handles the bay chop in this area really well.

The Maverick and Hewes boats are also great. Look on Craigslist and if you are willing to travel you can get a really good deal. There are tons of used ones in south Florida. 

The Ranger Cayman looks like a pretty sweet boat. FSU Alex recently bought one and I'm pretty sure he paid less than $20000.


----------



## oxbeast1210

fisheye48 said:


> hewes is the pathfinder flats boat pretty much


Didn't know that I need to do more research


----------



## oxbeast1210

dabutcher said:


> It's pretty hard to find a used one but I love my Canyon Bay 2150. My boat is no longer under production but you can find one every now and then. I found mine in New Orleans and I paid less than $20000. I've owned a Cape Bay series and a Pathfinder but the Canyon Bay has been my favorite boat. It has tons of deck space and handles the bay chop in this area really well.
> 
> The Maverick and Hewes boats are also great. Look on Craigslist and if you are willing to travel you can get a really good deal. There are tons of used ones in south Florida.
> 
> The Ranger Cayman looks like a pretty sweet boat. FSU Alex recently bought one and I'm pretty sure he paid less than $20000.


Is your canyon bay capable of fishing a couple miles out or is it strickly a flats boat..?


----------



## EODangler

Ox- Hit me up when you're in the market. Might be selling mine. Or PM me if you want more info.


----------



## fisheye48

oxbeast1210 said:


> Is your canyon bay capable of fishing a couple miles out or is it strickly a flats boat..?


a flats boat is pretty much a polling skiff...are you looking for a bay boat that you can fish flats and make a short run to the big pond to bottom fish and troll?


----------



## oxbeast1210

When I started the thread I was thinking just flats but as I looked at more boats I'm wanting something more versatile now ..
Thanks for the help by the way


----------



## fisheye48

hey not a problem....whatever you do stay away from blazer bays!!!!!!! i have a lonnnnng story behind it and they are shady mofos!


----------



## oxbeast1210

fisheye48 said:


> a flats boat is pretty much a polling skiff...are you looking for a bay boat that you can fish flats and make a short run to the big pond to bottom fish and troll?


Yes I've decided that's more of what I want .


----------



## oxbeast1210

Do you have a thread on it I'd like to hear the story..


----------



## fisheye48

oxbeast1210 said:


> Do you have a thread on it I'd like to hear the story..


give me about 5 min to type it up and ill send you a pm


----------



## oxbeast1210

Great thanks


----------



## fisheye48

sent the novel your way


----------



## dabutcher

oxbeast1210 said:


> Is your canyon bay capable of fishing a couple miles out or is it strickly a flats boat..?


I can easily fish offshore in 2 ft seas or less. My boat has an 18 degree deadrise so it handles the chop really well. It has a bay boat hull with a flats boat deck.


----------



## OB One

If you want a true flats boat, look at a Gheenoe. Great flats boat, floats in inches of water and a 16 footer is usually powered by 15. Mine ran at 32 mph on the gps.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

OB One said:


> If you want a true flats boat, look at a Gheenoe. Great flats boat, floats in inches of water and a 16 footer is usually powered by 15. Mine ran at 32 mph on the gps.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
32 mph in a Gheenoe. That's strong.


----------



## aroundthehorn

fisheye48 said:


> hey not a problem....whatever you do stay away from blazer bays!!!!!!! i have a lonnnnng story behind it and they are shady mofos!


I'd love to hear the story if you'd be willing to share it with me via PM.


----------



## 60hertz

Look at the Key West 1720. Floats in < 1' of water fully loaded with enough dead rise and v in the hull to cut through the chop. They are unsinkable and have a self bailing design. From the grass flats to the gulf of Mexico.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thanks 60 hertz I'll check em out


----------



## Ocean Master

I bought my son a used Key West 1720 last year. Very nice boat and built good. It's a 1996 and everything works but the factory wiring is not tinned wire. They come pre wired for a 12v trolling motor. Not much room for extra batteries. You also have to put ping pong ball scuppers on them b/c the transom sits very low.


----------



## Aqua Uno

fisheye48 said:


> give me about 5 min to type it up and ill send you a pm


Fisheye Although I respect your desicion to keep this dirty laundry private please share as I almost bought one.

Ox I curently have a Century 2202IS and have used it in 10" of water and in the gulf and love it.(only downside is small gunnel rod storage)They
were recently purchased by Allcraft Marine in Dade City,Fl so when they start the inshore series up again check it out.


----------



## Brett

I would like to read the story about Blazer also. I try to support local people but I don't want make a mistake.


----------



## bigrick

dabutcher said:


> I can easily fish offshore in 2 ft seas or less. My boat has an 18 degree deadrise so it handles the chop really well. It has a bay boat hull with a flats boat deck.


 
I like that, it's like a monster flats skiff.


----------



## ted-hurst

I know there is a for sale section but my cousin won in a redfish tournament a 2011 or 2012 Ranger 16ft Banshee Extreme with a Yamaha 60hp 4-stroke, Power Pole, Humminbird GPS/Fishfinder, Minnkota trolling motor and I think he wants $19k for it. It's brand new and never been in the water. He is sponsored by Ranger and just turned in his Cayman for a new boat. From what I've seen these look pretty cool with the raised seating but I needed room for 4 so I passed on it. If anyone's interested I'll give you his number.

Ted


----------

